# sound systems



## Piquod (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a sound system that I can run off the units 12v system as well as mains.
I'm not a TV fan but love music and want to be able to listen to a good sound system wherever I am.
I want to be able to run it when I am not hooked up to mains and my in vehicle system isn't powerful enough and being Fiat it cuts out after 20 minutes.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Buy a decent car radio and connect it to the leisure battery. You can site it where you want, but make sure it is off when leaving the van.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess it all depends on what "good" means to you.

Some car head units are absolutley fantastic these days, and with the right speakers, or even separate amp(s) & speakers can give truly excellent sound.

If you are more of a hi-fi buff, then I guess you need something even better, or more "audiophile". - I dont know of any high end hi-fi equipment that runs off batteries. Most need a good quality mains input, which means a good quality inverter. Most inverters I've seen have a fan that runs all the time, which can be annoying.


Having said that, I know some high end audio companies can produce spectacular results in specific cars, so it must be possible, but I'd guess at a significant price point 
HTH

Declan


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

This may not be the complete solution for you - but I use a Bose sounddock docking station and an Ipod to carry my music - the portable model
(http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-an...ipod/sounddock-original-digital-music-system/) has its own battery which can be recharged when on mains (although I guess that you could use a variable cigarette lighter charger as well?)

The sound is phenomenal - plus you can take it anywhere with you and use it at home. (it also has a remote)
T


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

There are so many options for you. as stated above the best option would be to replace the standard fiat radio for a higher quality one and wired to the leisure batteries, also you can get ones with remotes, ipod you can connect them to your TV the list go's on. Also its worth upgrading your speakers and possibly adding more in the rear of the motorhome.

Phil


----------



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

When connecting a Head Unit to a Leisure Battery, im assuming you would wire it up exactly the same as you would by putting one in the dash?

Only difference being the Live would go str8 to your battery rather than the vans main loom, what about the Negative, or again just str8 to the battery?

Ive been toying with putting a seperate stereo in the back of my van for sum time now.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

The best way would wire the battery live straight to the leisure battery and switch live (ignition) through a switch or the 12volt on and off switch in the motorhome.

Both negatives on most vans are common so it don't matter.

Phil


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Simplest solution - just replace the Fiat radio. I have done that in our Murvi. A Blaupunkt Totonto, slottted straight in no rewiring whatsoever - total time 10 minutes (includes cutting and bending the wire coat hanger to make a pair of release keys). Cost about £120.

I now have a radio cd that allows me to:

Run my ipod through it with a dedicated input
Have hands-free phone through bluetooth
Will play music from a memory stick
Plays music from my Android phone using Spotify
Plays the sound from a laptop wired or bluetooth for watching films from the hard disk, DVDs, or TV with a TV tuner stick or saved on iPlayer etc.

It doesn't cut out after 20 minutes, but 60 minutes, which is a lot less annoying, and although it does run off the vehicle battery, that is getting charged on hookup or from the solar panel. I was going to wire it into the leisure batteries, but don't feel the need.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

RhinoInstalls said:


> The best way would wire the battery live straight to the leisure battery and switch live (ignition) through a switch or the 12volt on and off switch in the motorhome.
> 
> Both negatives on most vans are common so it don't matter.
> 
> Phil


You dont need to put the switched live through a seperate switch.Put both lives to the leisure battery live and use the on off switch on the radio to turn it on or off.
Bri


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi bri

Some after market radio's don't have an on/off switch on them or they have a clock which is on all the time, which would drain the leisure batteries, Some of the earlier Swift's had this problem which had to have the wiring changed.

Phil


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

RhinoInstalls said:


> Hi bri
> 
> Some after market radio's don't have an on/off switch on them or they have a clock which is on all the time, which would drain the leisure batteries, Some of the earlier Swift's had this problem which had to have the wiring changed.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil

Most current radios are clip off front which kills the problem straight away when it released or removed

Bri


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Bri

Some of the clip off front's don't turn off the radio, others have lights where the CD go's inside which stays on then the front is off. I have been out to a few jobs where the customer's have complained of engine battery discharge, and the above has been the problem.

Phil


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

RhinoInstalls said:


> Hi Bri
> 
> Some of the clip off front's don't turn off the radio, others have lights where the CD go's inside which stays on then the front is off. I have been out to a few jobs where the customer's have complained of engine battery discharge, and the above has been the problem.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil

Engine discharge is different problem and if left live for a unlimited time will obviously flatten the battery .I would never reccommend wiring permanent live to the engine battery but it would take a long time for the rear lights you refer to to flatten a leisure battery before it was recharged.I have mine wired this way and it has never created any problems at all

Bri


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Bri

There are 1000's of different head units, all of which have different features, styles, characteristics etc. Some like you said will not cause a problem, other's like the one's i have mentioned have. Which can draw upto 1 amp (turned off).

Phil


----------

